# Software Update 120?? 02/14/06



## Stuggernaut (Jan 31, 2006)

My software updated to version 120 today...I'm trying to find info on what may have changed/been fixed.

All I see here are mentions of 109f

Anyone know?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What Manufacture version do you have?
Maybe 120 is the 109f for the Philips (Manufacture 300)

Which would be a good thing to know.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I have not seen this on my r15-300 yet if and when I do I will let you know Earl. 

Being located in Georgia if they are deploying by geographic location then it may take a little longer for me to see it then most.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Mavrick,

My R15-300 got the software update. Now it is at 1031. I assume this is equivalent to the 109f on the R15-500


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Glad to hear there is a new update for us r15-300 users out there too. I know it seems we are the minority in the R15 world at this time and glad to hear we are not overlooked.

Have you noticed any difference in your R15's operation since the update?


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

WTF? 3 software version updates going around for the same receiver? And they don't even share a similar structure. 109f, 120, 1031...

This doesn't bode well.

Ricky


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

109f is for the R15-500

1031 is for the R15-300 I think

120 is for the R15-? Who knows which on this one is for.

The reason for the different version is for the differnt manufacturs of the R15 unit.

Maybe Earl can shed some more light on all the confussion


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> The reason for the different version is for the differnt manufacturs of the R15 unit.
> 
> Maybe Earl can shed some more light on all the confussion


Yes, yes... But how many different software versions (current at any point in time) were there for DirecTiVos? And how many different manufacturers?

And then, those units even had different MODEL NUMBERS. But still one software for all.

IMO, the R15...the DirecTV R15...the only model you can get...should have one software number.

That's all I'm saying.

Ricky


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes it would make everything simpler but I know for a fact that this is not the way D* is handling their new lines of recievers for I had 4 D10s before I got my 4 R15's and they were 3 different manufacturs two were D10-100's one was a D10-200 and the other one was a D10-300 and they had 3 different software versions and they were all current. D* for some reason on there recivers have different software depending one manufactur and I dont think anyone really knows why except them.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have sent an email to get clarrification on what software version is what.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Earl!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Got a reply:

The Official Software Versions as of: 02/14/2006

Humax: 500-109f
Philips: 300-1031

Those are the latest updates and both are in the stream now.
They are functionally identical.

I didn't get an answer on "why" they are numbered the way they are though...
Other then they are different because of the hardware platforms they are on.

So I am very intrested in the OP, to double check that version number.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Yes it would make everything simpler but I know for a fact that this is not the way D* is handling their new lines of recievers for I had 4 D10s before I got my 4 R15's and they were 3 different manufacturs two were D10-100's one was a D10-200 and the other one was a D10-300 and they had 3 different software versions and they were all current. D* for some reason on there recivers have different software depending one manufactur and I dont think anyone really knows why except them.


top secret, then can tell you,but then they have to kill you
but then they'd lose a customer :lol:


----------

